

Cyber Security Awareness Week - dguido
http://isis.poly.edu/csaw
If you're in high-school or college, this is a great opportunity to test your infosec skills against your peers, and hopefully earn a little prize money in the process.<p>"ISIS Lab is organizing NYU-Poly's 5th annual Cyber Security Awareness Week (CSAW) where students can compete and win prizes in a variety of information security challenges. There will be door prizes, raffles for participating, and bonus prizes for undergrad and high school participants. Qualified finalists will receive a travel scholarship to attend the awards ceremony in New York City."<p>There are a number of events, including an application security "capture the flag" challenge, a security quiz which covers everything from cryptography to risk management, and a 5-day forensics puzzle.<p>This looks like a lot of fun. Some of the contest materials become available at the beginning of September, so sign up soon if you're interested in participating.<p>Ref: http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2008/07/cyber_security_awareness_week.html
======
dguido
If you're in high-school or college, this is a great opportunity to test your
infosec skills against your peers, and hopefully earn a little prize money in
the process.

"ISIS Lab is organizing NYU-Poly's 5th annual Cyber Security Awareness Week
(CSAW) where students can compete and win prizes in a variety of information
security challenges. There will be door prizes, raffles for participating, and
bonus prizes for undergrad and high school participants. Qualified finalists
will receive a travel scholarship to attend the awards ceremony in New York
City."

There are a number of events, including an application security "capture the
flag" challenge, a security quiz which covers everything from cryptography to
risk management, and a 5-day forensics puzzle.

This looks like a lot of fun. Some of the contest materials become available
at the beginning of September, so sign up soon if you're interested in
participating.

Ref:
[http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2008/07/cyber_security...](http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2008/07/cyber_security_awareness_week.html)

------
yan
disclaimer: I was involved with this event a few years ago, but it's still a
great opportunity to meet other people in security, get involved with
interesting events and contribute.

